# Smoked Almonds



## scarbelly

We just finished smoking some almonds - killer recipe 
2 TBS Butter
2 TBS + T Tsp Tabasco 
1.5 Tsp Worstehire
.5 Tsp Dry Mustard
.75 Tsp Garlic Powder
.75 granulated salt
2 Cups Raw Almonds

Mix in bowl and let sit for 30 min - drain and add to aluminum pan with ridges to sit on rack - preheat oven to 225 with applewood chunks


Smoke stirring every 30 min for 90 min 

Season with the items below to finish
Pinch of smoked hickory salt at the finish
Pinch of popcorn salt at the finish






WOW


----------



## smokeyjosh

man thoes look so so good makes my mouth water and i just got dun eating dinner


----------



## meat hunter

Ive smoke almonds before, but I must say yours look fantastic. Good job. You wanna try some else? Get yourself a 1# bag of salted mixed nuts, and make some homamade smoked peanut butter. That is if you like peanut butter. Better than store bought and more flavor.


----------



## scarbelly

Now that sounds like fun - gonna have to give that one a try
Roasted another batch of nuts the other day and they were a little hotter
even with the same recipie.  I love the spice!


----------



## beer-b-q

Smoked Almonds are great... I love the ones you get in bags, never thought of smoking them myself...

The smoked Peanut Butter sounds great too...


----------



## meat hunter

Hey all, I found the post  about  making peanut butter if your interested.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...+butter&page=2


----------



## geek with fire

That looks like a fine recipe. One thing though, have you tried replacing the butter with bacon grease?

I have a recipe that I use mainly for mixed nuts, but also works for almonds. Seems like the bacon grease adds another dimension. But, as has been mentioned before, bacon makes everything better.


----------



## cruizer

Started doing almonds after coming here. GWF that sounds amazing got that on my list now. Been smoking around 5 lbs almonds with 1 bottle Arizona Gunslinger sauce and a hand full of fresh ground New Mexico red chilies. Save the left over chile sprinkles for other goodies after smoking.


----------



## scarbelly

So about how many TBS is 8 slices - we keep bacon fat in the fridge for cooking and I am really wanting to try this recipe this weekend
Thanks


----------



## meat hunter

Hey all, I dont want to highjack scarbelly's original post, but I have to say to Geek with Fire, that recipe and the end product look amazing.


----------



## scarbelly

I am going to make them this weekend so no hijack issues with the Scarbelly - try them both toally different tastes


----------



## distre

That looks and sounds great Scarbelly. And Meat Hunter that peanut butter sound gooood.

Momma likes peanut butter and Daddy likes it when Momma is happy.


----------



## distre

Scarbelly,

      is it best to hot smoke all nuts or just almonds? I believe you can cold smoke pecans, I was wondering about walnuts.


----------



## scarbelly

distre said:


> Scarbelly,
> 
> is it best to hot smoke all nuts or just almonds? I believe you can cold smoke pecans, I was wondering about walnuts.


I smoke lots of batches of mixed nuts - these almonds are the only time I smoked an individual nut and that was because it was all I had in the house at the time and I wanted to smoke something -

With the mixed nuts I do them at 225 for about 3 hours - I have never tried to cold smoke nuts


----------



## chefrob

i like the toastyness that the heat gives nutz.............


----------



## wntrlnd

this sounds so good, i'm trying this recipe tomorrow!

i like the idea of using bacon fat, too.  probably will make some with butter, some with bacon drippings.


----------



## dale5351

Were your almonds raw or roasted when you started?

We've tried smoked almonds twice now, and neither time came out like we wanted.  Both times started with raw almonds.  First time was cold smoke at the same time as a batch of cheese.  They had an ok flavor, but needed to be cooked / roasted.

Second time, we followed a recipe sort of like yours except we used oil instead of butter.  Also made our own popcorn salt in the baby cusinart.  Smoked over pecan chips at 250.  That time they had a nice crunch and taste, but not much smoke flavor.  It was the first time I had opened that bag of pecan chips.  I'm thinking that they were too mild for doing nuts.


----------



## scarbelly

I don't remember for sure  but I dont  think they were roasted. That post is a year old and I can't remember yesterday LOL


----------



## wntrlnd

LOL!  I didn't realize how old this post was when i responded to it. 

In any event, I'm trying the recipe with raw almonds.

I saw in another thread you recommended seasoning nuts with chipoltle powder.  I think I'm going to try that, too, since I have some on hand.


----------



## scarbelly

Yes Chipotle and garlic powder - you might want to give them a light spray with some olive oil first then the mix of garlic and chipotle - I just do a light sprinkle of each right out of the jar then smoke them

Let me know how you like them


----------



## wntrlnd

what a great recipe!  i knew from the minute i saw this recipe i was going to have to try it

wow!  am i glad i did!  those nuts are screamin'!

just insanely delicious!

i made two versions of the recipe, one with butter and one with bacon drippings. 

when they've cooled off i'm going to do a taste comparison and i'll post a Q view

thanks again, scarbelly!


----------



## scarbelly

Glad you liked it - I am interested in your thoughts on the bacon vs butter

I would think there would not be too much difference in the taste due to the amount of heat in the rest of the ingredients


----------



## wntrlnd

You are correct, Sir!

I wanted to test both batches thoroughly before I responded..

There isn't any bacon flavor that I could detect in the bacon batch.   I was sort of hoping there would be.

The most dominate flavor is  smokey-salty-worcestershirey

The bacon batch was shinier and may have held the marinade better, but there wasn't much of a discernable taste difference.

I'm making this recipe again today!  I'm making a bigger batch this time so I can share with friends.

Regardless of its source, thanks again for posting the recipe, Scarbelly!


----------



## flames95

Mix up some minced pig candy with those nuts, now you'll get that bacon flavor you were trying for...


----------



## wntrlnd

flames95 said:


> Mix up some minced pig candy with those nuts, now you'll get that bacon flavor you were trying for...




excellent idea!

now why didn't i think of that?

thanks,* flames95! *   that really sounds great!


----------



## scarbelly

wntrlnd said:


> excellent idea!
> 
> now why didn't i think of that?
> 
> thanks,* flames95! *   that really sounds great!


You could also add some maple flavored bacon bits in a pinch


----------



## meateater

I'm never gonna get my smoke list done round here! Just to many goodies.


----------



## scarbelly

meateater said:


> I'm never gonna get my smoke list done round here! Just to many goodies.




 This would be a good one to use the AMS on - I use it all the time for smoking nuts and cheese. Gives a much better smoke


----------



## bluebombersfan

Scarbelly said:


> We just finished smoking some almonds - killer recipe
> 2 TBS Butter
> 2 TBS + T Tsp Tabasco
> 1.5 Tsp Worstehire
> .5 Tsp Dry Mustard
> .75 Tsp Garlic Powder
> .75 granulated salt
> 2 Cups Raw Almonds
> 
> Mix in bowl and let sit for 30 min - drain and add to aluminum pan with ridges to sit on rack - preheat oven to 225 with applewood chunks
> 
> 
> Smoke stirring every 30 min for 90 min
> 
> Season with the items below to finish
> Pinch of smoked hickory salt at the finish
> Pinch of popcorn salt at the finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW




Tried these the other day


----------



## dtcunni

Mr. Belly,

I just made some of these following your recipe and they kick a**!  Thanks!

Dan


----------



## scarbelly

Glad you like them


----------



## toby bryant

I had to try this, got a batch in the MES 30 right now!  Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## toby bryant

I had to try this, got a batch in the MES 30 right now!  Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## toby bryant

Scarbelly, thanks for a great recipe ...













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 23, 2013






... these things are awesome!


----------



## farmnbum

I've used almost the same recipe with olive oil instead of butter for roasting filberts. They were not smoked, roasted in the oven, but still oohh so good. I missed out getting some raw filberts this year. Definitely going to get some next year and smoke them proper. I'm going to have to locate some raw almonds and do a batch up to tide us over until the filberts are ready. Come to think about it, I've never seen a 50 lb bag of almond yet.


----------



## clamperceo

i did a batch using Jeff's rub recipe. had trouble with nuts bunching up as i used a basket to smoke them in.  I just ordered QMats today so Im waiting. I used slighly roasted almonds for this batch.  When they came out of smoker they were kinda soggy. I bagged them in zip locks and put in fridge.  Next day they were crunchy! Passed them around at work, everyone seem to like them.  Ive got a couple of pounds of natural(raw) almonds for the next batch.  It helps when your wife works at a almond processing plant can get em cheap!


----------



## thepackerbacker

Scarbelly said:


> We just finished smoking some almonds - killer recipe
> 2 TBS Butter
> 2 TBS + T Tsp Tabasco
> 1.5 Tsp Worstehire
> .5 Tsp Dry Mustard
> .75 Tsp Garlic Powder
> .75 granulated salt
> 2 Cups Raw Almonds
> 
> Mix in bowl and let sit for 30 min - drain and add to aluminum pan with ridges to sit on rack - preheat oven to 225 with applewood chunks
> 
> 
> Smoke stirring every 30 min for 90 min
> 
> Season with the items below to finish
> Pinch of smoked hickory salt at the finish
> Pinch of popcorn salt at the finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


Wondering what "2 TBS + T Tsp Tabasco" means?

2 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon?


----------



## cyclonefan

I did a 3 pound batch of these a couple of weeks ago. Amazing flavor and great results. I definitely will doing this recipe again. Thank you!












20140914_134958.jpg



__ cyclonefan
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------



## catsass

I now this thread is old, but it looks like a good one. Are you mixing the raw almonds with all the ingredients and then letting them dry and THEN smoke, or smoking/roasting first and then mixing in a bow with the ingredients?


----------



## catsass

Tried it tonight but it wasn't quite smoky enough after no minutes and by the time they came out the salt wouldn't really stick to them. I think next time I'll pic the salt in before smoking. Not bad though. :)


----------



## fratthewcraig

Can't wait about to load the smoker with this recipie


----------



## norcalfrog

Am i missing the part about how much salt goes into this recipe? .75 granulated salt? .75 whats?


----------



## cyclonefan

norcalfrog said:


> Am i missing the part about how much salt goes into this recipe? .75 granulated salt? .75 whats?



3/4 teaspoon is what I did.


----------



## daveomak

Originally Posted by Scarbelly View Post

 We just finished smoking some almonds - killer recipe
 2 TBS Butter
 2 TBS +  1 Tsp Tabasco
 1.5 Tsp Worstehire
 .5 Tsp Dry Mustard
 .75 Tsp Garlic Powder
 .75 Tsp granulated salt
 2 Cups Raw Almonds

 Mix in bowl and let sit for 30 min - drain and add to aluminum pan with ridges to sit on rack - preheat oven to 225 with applewood chunks


 Smoke stirring every 30 min for 90 min

 Season with the items below to finish
 Pinch of smoked hickory salt at the finish
 Pinch of popcorn salt at the finish


----------



## sgtmonte

Trying this tonight


----------



## shannont

I made these almonds tonight just as the recipe was written and whew they were good! My first attempt at almonds and I'm happy I started with this recipe.


----------



## mtbken

Looks Great.  The wife is wanting something sweet.  I am trying to figure out the best way. Maybe butter and brown sugar?  Not sure.  And smoke with Maple pellets!  Keep everyone posted!  BTW, Scarbelly, we are practically Neighbors.  I am in Lake Elsinore!


----------



## kawboy

Ok, I have these on the smoker right now. How do I know when they are done? They smell awesome at one hour in.


----------



## kawboy

Well, pulled them at three hours. A little more heat than I think my family will like, but I like them.


----------



## cchampigny

Just tried these the other day and man are they good.

I made one batch as per the recipe and then a 2nd substituting maple syrup(#3 dark) for the butter.   Added a since little sweetness and made the spices really stick to the almonds. 

Also, I cooked them on a grease splatter guard that I have been using for smoked salt. I did not bother stirring them as I figured the mesh of the splatter guard would negate the need to stir them and I was right.  I cooked at 140 for 30min and then 225 for 1.5hrs and they came out perfect. I only did the first 30min at 140 as I get better smoke with my smokin it 2D if I ramp up the temp as opposed to  just jumping to 225 right off the bat.


----------



## dustcovered

Here is my latest go with smoked almonds, plain kosher salt on the bottom and Caribbean jerk seasoned on top tray.  3 hours @275 with hickory.













IMG_20170204_142010.jpg



__ dustcovered
__ Feb 4, 2017


----------



## tonka16827

I just did two trays - about four cups of almonds.  Very simple and wonderful.

I went with 

1 tablespoon white sugar

1 1/2 tablespoons season salt

1 tablespoon onion powder

I pulverized that into a fine power in my grinder. 

I put the almonds in a pan with about 2 tablespoons of EVOO (you could use butter too) and lightly roasted them, tossing them to get them coated with the oil.  I then strained them to get rid of the excess oil, and then sprinkled the sugar/salt powder of them and tossed them lightly in a bowl to evenly coat.

I put them on my smoker at about 180 degree with some apple wood and some alder wood.  I have a small electric smoker with two levels so I rotate the levels every 30 minutes.  After an hour I turned the temp up to about 200 degrees and just made sure I had a good steady smoke,  After the second hour, I turned it up to 210  for another hour.  After that, I just shut everything down and let them cool in the smoker.  Its hard to keep tasting them but as good as they are warm, they are better once they've cooled and are nice and crisp, smoky and flavorful!  That batch won't last the night as the kids want to start of the fire pit tonight and have friends over.   But hey, that is why I do it! 













smoked almonds.jpg



__ tonka16827
__ May 6, 2017


















20170423_192956.jpg



__ tonka16827
__ May 6, 2017


----------

